# Heroes Reborn



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2014)

​

Remember that show that aired on NBC in 2006 that was about people with powers but it didn't star any popular mutants like Wolverine or Cyclops? Y'know, Heroes? The show that had a decent opening season but became more contrived and nonsensical as the seasons went on and on. If you do and stuck with the show through its ups and downs, you'll remember that Heroes eventually got cancelled in 2010. To the dismay of many fans, it also ended on a cliffhanger. Welp, fear not pseudo X-men fans! Heroes has been reborn as Heroes. . . Reborn. NBC has decided to give the series another shot as a miniseries that will air in 2015.



> “The enormous impact ‘Heroes’ had on the television landscape when it first launched in 2006 was eye-opening,” said NBC Entertainment  President Jennifer Salke in a statement. “Shows with that kind of resonance don’t come around often and we thought it was time for another installment. We’re thrilled that visionary creator Tim Kring was as excited about jumping back into this show as we were and we look forward to all the new textures and layers Tim plans to add to his original concept. Until we get closer to air in 2015, the show will be appropriately shrouded in secrecy, but we won’t rule out the possibility of some of the show’s original cast members popping back in.”



From the article, it sounds like the miniseries will be taking place after the events on Season 4 and have an all new cast. I was big fan of Heroes during Season 1. I wish I would've dropped after that though. Unfortunately, I was one of the many suckers that thought Heroes would improve as time went on but was proven wrong over and over again. With that being said, I'm doubtful that I'll end up watching this miniseries. Maybe if it receives rave reviews post-release I'll consider giving it a glance but I'm not holding my breath.

IGN


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 23, 2014)

A miniseries could work out for the show.  Heroes started out strong, but then the show became too fractured with too many concurrent storylines going on.  In an episode, you'd get, like, 5 minutes for each storyline, so it took forever for anything to actually happen.  If they actually narrow their focus, it could turn out half-way decent.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 23, 2014)

Yatta!...? 

I watched the series from beginning to end. First season was good, and then afterwards, what the fuck. All the rejects from the show then moved onto Burn Notice though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

Ooo they're actually reviving the wasted potential that was Heroes!
Now to figure out what happened to the wasted potential that was Marvel Agents of Shield 


Hyro-Sama said:


> I was one of the many suckers that thought Heroes would improve as time went on


You and me both brother.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 23, 2014)

I know there's a lot of hate for this show but it is my all time favourite show and I literally got teary eyed when I heard about this earlier. Now the Helix tattoo on my wrist finally has meaning again!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

And so our long national nightmare returns.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2014)

I remember watching a few episodes when it first aired, but other than that I haven't seen most of it...I might have to find it and give it a go at some point, see how bad it is.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2014)

So is the original Heroes a series that is legitimately bad and really does get worse after season 1? The show gets so much hate but at the same time so many people were sad it didn't get renewed and are happy for this. It's very confusing to me.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> So is the original Heroes a series that is legitimately bad and really does get worse after season 1? The show gets so much hate but at the same time so many people were sad it didn't get renewed and are happy for this. It's very confusing to me.


 
Season 1 is generally regarded as pretty great. It went to shit during Season 2; people usually blame the writer's strike for this. I'm a little skeptical about that, however, considering the show only continued to get worse from there. Some people still held out thanks to a mix of deluded optimism and Stockholm Syndrome.

There's so much bitterness surrounding Heroes not because it was always bad, but because of how far it fell.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Season 1 is generally regarded as pretty great. It went to shit during Season 2; people usually blame the writer's strike for this. I'm a little skeptical about that, however, considering the show only continued to get worse from there. Some people still held out thanks to a mix of deluded optimism and Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> There's so much bitterness surrounding Heroes not because it was always bad, but because of how far it fell.


 

I might just stick to watching Season 1 and not continue from there. I saw the first few episodes when I was younger but I can't exactly remember them.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought this was meant to be an Xbone exclusive show? Sure I read that...
I saw the original show up to season 3 I think then it got too crazy.


----------

